# American Codd from Paterson, a truly great bottle...



## epackage (May 28, 2021)

Certainly a favorite, the only known full Codd from Tiffany & Allen, my buddy has one broken at the marble area...


----------



## nhpharm (May 29, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 29, 2021)

Wow that's a great bottle!  Is that the earlier style of Codd?  Didn't know we had any like that in North America.


----------



## epackage (May 30, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow that's a great bottle!  Is that the earlier style of Codd?  Didn't know we had any like that in North America.


Later style Codd, I think there were about 30 or so bottlers who used a Codd type bottle


----------



## TROG (May 31, 2021)

Great looking bottle/ What is the patent date and would appear to be U S made.


----------



## epackage (May 31, 2021)

TROG said:


> Great looking bottle/ What is the patent date and would appear to be U S made.


August 13, 1878


----------



## TROG (Jun 2, 2021)

I think that date was the reissue patent date as there is U S codds with an 1872- 1873 date on them. The earlier bottles had a flat base which tended to chip easily where as the one shown has the rounded base edge.


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2021)

TROG said:


> I think that date was the reissue patent date as there is U S codds with an 1872- 1873 date on them. The earlier bottles had a flat base which tended to chip easily where as the one shown has the rounded base edge.


Indeed it is the reissue


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 2, 2021)

looks similar to a Twitchell & Bros Marble Closure. LEON.


----------

